# Hitachi hammer drill



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Any body know what model this is? It is for sale cheap and the ad says it is a VRT-22A but google isn't finding me a lot of specs on it so I assume that model# is wrong. Look familiar to anyone?


----------

